# 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?



## DaeZ (13. September 2017)

*3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*

Guten Abend! Ich habe ein Gehäuse in dem sind 2 Lüfter verbaut. Das sind beides 3-Pin Lüfter also können nicht über pvm gesteuert werden. Meine Grafikkarte überdeckt leider einen der Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard und deshalb habe ich nur einen Lüfter Anschluss zu verfügung. Da man 3 Pin auf 4 Pin und umgekehrt anschließen kann dachte ich mir das ein Y-Kabel helfen könnte. Leider weiß ich nicht ob man 3 Pin Lüfter auf ein 4 Pin Adapter anschließen kann. Weiß es jemand? 

Hier das Y-Kabel:  Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*

Kein Problem für die Lüfter, nur der Y-Adapter wird vermutlich an allen drei Steckern 4-PIN zur Verfügung stellen, womit eine Drehzahlauslesung nicht funktioniert.
Gute Y-Adapter, z.B. von Noctua geben des Drehzahl signal nur eines Anschlusses weiter, an dem anderen fehlt der Kontakt für das Drehzahlsignal. 


Was Du wirklich machen willst, habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden. Um welches Mainboard geht es. Lass uns kurz ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## DaeZ (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kein Problem für die Lüfter, nur der Y-Adapter wird vermutlich an allen drei Steckern 4-PIN zur Verfügung stellen, womit eine Drehzahlauslesung nicht funktioniert.
> Gute Y-Adapter, z.B. von Noctua geben des Drehzahl signal nur eines Anschlusses weiter, an dem anderen fehlt der Kontakt für das Drehzahlsignal.



Sollte ich mir also die hier kaufen? 

Noctua 2x Y-Kabel für 4-Pin PWM (NA-SYC1) - Zubehör für Lüfter - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*

Ja, die sind für das Drehzahlsignal besser, aberauch nicht optimal, weil die Noctua Y-Adapter keine "Verriegelung" an den beiden Strängen, an denen die Lüfter angeschlossen werden,  besitzen und darum leicht vom Anschluss rutschen können. Das hat Vorteile bei häufiger Montage und Nachteile bei langer Einsatzdauer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Stecker zum Mainboard mit Arretierung, Stecker zu Lüftern ohne Arretierung (die Laschen haben keine Kante)




Nochmal die Frage: Welches Mainboard hast Du?


----------



## DaeZ (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*



DaeZ schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir also die hier kaufen?
> 
> Noctua 2x Y-Kabel für 4-Pin PWM (NA-SYC1) - Zubehör für Lüfter - Hardware, Notebooks & Software



Das Mainboard ist ein ASRock B85M DGS für nen alten I5 4460. Wie gesagt mein Sharkoon VG4-V hat 2 Lüfter die 3-Pin stecker haben aber das Mainboard hat nur einen Lüfter Steckplatz über da der andere kacke platziert wurde und deshalb von der Graka verdeckt wird.


----------



## DaeZ (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, die sind für das Drehzahlsignal besser, aberauch nicht optimal, weil die Noctua Y-Adapter keine "Verriegelung" an den beiden Strängen, an denen die Lüfter angeschlossen werden,  besitzen und darum leicht vom Anschluss rutschen können. Das hat Vorteile bei häufiger Montage und Nachteile bei langer Einsatzdauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ASRock B85M DGS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*



DaeZ schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist ein ASRock B85M DGS für nen alten I5 4460. .


Also das hier: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 3-Pin
ASRock B85M-DGS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was sagt das Handbuch: Der 3-PIN Anschluss ist ein Power Adapter mit festen 12V 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genaue PIN-Belegung: Bestätigung, dass der 3-PIN Anschluss fest 12V und keine geregelten liefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> Dein 3-PIN Anschluss ist nicht zu regeln, der hat fest 12V.
*
Alternative Lösungen:*
- Gib den Gehäuselüftern fest 5V oder 7V, wenn sie zu laut sind
- Spannungsreduzier Kabel einsetzen, dann hat man ca. 6V oder 8V am Lüfter, je nach Lüfterwiderstand, muss man ausprobieren
- kaufe 4-PIN Lüfter
- kaufe eine Lüftersteuerung


----------



## DaeZ (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*

Was soll es den sagen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*



DaeZ schrieb:


> Was soll es den sagen?


Das Du keinen regelbaren 3-PIN Anschluss hast, siehe Beitrag darüber

Lüftersteuerungen findest Du hier, je nach Kanalanzahl brauchst Du dann keinen Y-Adapter:
Steuerungen mit Typ: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder, Du holst Dir so was feines, um aus dem 4-PIN Signal (PWM) ein regelbares 3-PIN Signal (DC) zu machen.
Hast nur einen Kabal, ein Y-Kaabel wäre dann sinnvoll
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

...


----------



## KnSN (13. September 2017)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter auf einen 4-Pin Y-Kabel anschließen?*

Hallo DaeZ, 
ohne etwas voreilig posaunen zu wollen, bevor Du die Lüfter an einem Insulation Displacement Connector koppeln willst, vergewissere Dich, dass er mit deren Maximalstrom zurecht kommt und er auf langfristig den maximalen Nennstrom liefern kann, andernfalls wirkt sich dies nicht bloß negativ auf die minimale und die maxinale Drehzahl der Lüfter aus, nein, der Transistor, welcher diese befeuert, kann daran lädieren, die Lüfter können Schwierigkeiten am Anlaufen haben und sie sich durch unliebsame Störgeräusche wie Brummen und Rattern aufgrund der Impedanz besonders stark hervorheben! 
Beachte, dass das ASRock B85M-DGS so ziemlich mit das Billigste vom Billigsten ist, ergo dass das Low-Pin Count Input/Output Interface dementsprechend schlicht ausfällt, denn in dieser Preisklasse sind die Anschlüsse unwahrscheinlicher zu 1 Ampere befähigt, sie sogleich an einem VRM vereint und unter Umständen sogar an demselben Transistor, und diese Restriktion ist ebenso auf die Steuerungsmöglichkeit von den Lüftern zu berücksichtigen! 
Die sichere Methode gestaltet sich per Vorwiderstand je Lüfter, diese sogenannten Low-Noise-Adapter verhindern, dass die Lüfter zu sehr an den jeweiligen Anschlüssen zerren und sie sich gegenseitig zu sehr beeinträchtigen.


----------

